# 18650 batteries . . . better than AAA's?



## jamin100 (31 Oct 2012)

I have 2 cree Q5 torch style lights that ive been pretty happy with. I only need "be seen" lights rather than see with lights. 

Ive been pondering if 18650 batteries will perform better that the AAA's ive been using. The AAA's are just normal ones and not rechargeable.

My whilst riding im finding that the Q5's are changing modes or turning off by themselves and am thinking that If i change to 18650's I could wrap a layer of electrical tape around them to make them a tighter fit in the barrel.. good idea or not?


----------



## wiggydiggy (31 Oct 2012)

I was thinking the same but in the end I've just bought AAA rechargeable, sure I have to change the batteries mid week to keep them on 'top' performance but its a 2 minute job.

I got these; http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/EXTREME-4...rElectronics_Batteries_SM&hash=item518be5eb8a

£4 for 4, think I have 24 now


----------



## Davidc (31 Oct 2012)

18650 will last longer. The nominal voltage is near enough the same for 3 x AAA and 1 x 18650.

Typical AAA capacity is 1 AH (=1000 mAH)
Typical 18650 capacity is 3.5 AH.

The AAAs are in series so the capacity of 3 together will also be 1AH. That means the 18650 will last 3.5 times as long.

The discharge characteristics are a little different but that won't make a lot of difference. The figures are for rechargeables. I haven't seen any figures for alkaline AAAs for a few years and I suspect that they have got better recently.

Hope that helps.


----------



## musa (31 Oct 2012)

Go with 18650 and a charger. I did and it works wonders. Now not to say don't use aaa but buy good quality ones. The cheaper one ie 99p store don't last long. 

If you decide to buy some I can give you recommendation on What I bought


----------



## Arjimlad (1 Nov 2012)

I bought some Torchy 18650s from Torchy on ebay ... seller name is big_f_d_d - and they have been much better than the dodgy unprotected Ultrafire ones which came with my torch.


----------



## Herr-B (1 Nov 2012)

I second buying from Torchy's ebay site. He only sells what he likes (that's what _he_ likes, not _what he likes_). I have two front lights / torches from him with 18650 batteries and charger (and AAA adaptor), fully charged in just a few hours where my six AAA batteries would need to be charged for about 8 hours, and I can only charge four at a time!


----------



## Jon2 (1 Nov 2012)

I had a pair of Q5 torches which liked to change mode on their own. When ever the circuit is broken and no current is flowing, the mode changes. I found that wrapping the batteries with tape didn't help, it was the battery moving up and down in the tube causing the problem. I fixed this with a small ball of tin foil squashed down. This made them fit much tighter. You have to be careful that the tin foil doesn't touch the sides of the torch. The circuit runs from the end of the battery, into the switch tail cap then back down the tube, allowing the tin foil to touch the side completes the circuit and the switch has no effect.


----------



## gbb (2 Nov 2012)

Forgive me if I'm missing something obvious, I've never seen the lights and how the batteies are attached...but..
AAA batteries are small and 1.5 v. 16850 batteries are considerably larger and 3.7 v...not 1.5. How's that going to work?


----------



## jamin100 (2 Nov 2012)

Jon2 said:


> I had a pair of Q5 torches which liked to change mode on their own. When ever the circuit is broken and no current is flowing, the mode changes. I found that wrapping the batteries with tape didn't help, it was the battery moving up and down in the tube causing the problem. I fixed this with a small ball of tin foil squashed down. This made them fit much tighter. You have to be careful that the tin foil doesn't touch the sides of the torch. The circuit runs from the end of the battery, into the switch tail cap then back down the tube, allowing the tin foil to touch the side completes the circuit and the switch has no effect.


 
Any chance of a picture of what you've done with the foil? 
Im trying to picture it in my head but am being a bit dense today..


----------



## jamin100 (2 Nov 2012)

gbb said:


> Forgive me if I'm missing something obvious, I've never seen the lights and how the batteies are attached...but..
> AAA batteries are small and 1.5 v. 16850 batteries are considerably larger and 3.7 v...not 1.5. How's that going to work?


 
The Q5's come with an extra section of barrel that make the torch longer to accommodate the 18650 if you need too.


----------



## goodstevess (2 Nov 2012)

yeah, that right,18650 will last longer. The nominal voltage is near enough the same for 3 x AAA and 1 x 18650.Typical AAA capacity is 1 AH (=1000 mAH) / Typical 18650 capacity is 3.5 AH.


----------



## Jon2 (3 Nov 2012)

> Any chance of a picture of what you've done with the foil?


Haven't got a picture, but I'll explain it a bit better. The batteries are held by a spring at both ends of the torch, but the springs aren't strong enough. I put some tin foil on one end of the battery to make it longer so that it compresses the springs completely when you screw the end cap on and it can't move at all. Just get some foil, scrunch it up, and put it on top of the battery then screw on the end cap.


----------



## Schooner (3 Nov 2012)

Davidc said:


> 18650 will last longer. The nominal voltage is near enough the same for 3 x AAA and 1 x 18650.
> 
> Typical AAA capacity is 1 AH (=1000 mAH)
> Typical 18650 capacity is 3.5 AH.
> ...


 
As I understand, the total capacity is the sum of the cells in series so if the AAAs have 1000mAh each then using three will give 3000mAh (3Ah).
As David says though, all cells have different capacities so you should make your decision based on the actual cells you are comparing. Beyond the capacity you may also want to consider how often you ill be re-charging in relation to the expected life of the cells (number of re-charges before cells need replaced). 
Personally I run 18650's as I am lazy and changing one battery is quicker than 3!


----------



## jamin100 (17 Dec 2012)

ok, i still havent done anything about this and my batteries almost died on me on my way to work today.. 
So.. 

Im looking at these batteries from torchy
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en

And this charger (torchy doesnt seem to be listing any)
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/190768803612?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Any good?
im still undecided weather to just get AA's though.....


----------



## Stonepark (17 Dec 2012)

Schooner said:


> As I understand, the total capacity is the sum of the cells in series so if the AAAs have 1000mAh each then using three will give 3000mAh (3Ah).


 
Nope running batteries in series gives you a voltage multiplication, but capacity is not multiplied. ie. 3 x 1.2v = 3.6v, but capacity is still 1000mah

If you want to increase capacity by multiplication, you run batteries in parallel and then the voltage remains at original, i.e. voltage is 1.2v but capacity is 3000mah.


----------



## biggs682 (19 Dec 2012)

who said battery choice was easy !


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (19 Dec 2012)

18650 batteries are better IMHO.


----------



## TheDoctor (19 Dec 2012)

Hang on...will a 18650 battery drop straight in to replace 3 AAAs in the little holder thing?
If so, my 5W Cree LED torch is about to get a whole load more useful...


----------



## Stonepark (19 Dec 2012)

depends on length of aaa holder, 18650 batteries are a lot longer(65mm plus a little for protection circuit) , but some torches are made to use both so battery holder extends length of aaa's (44.5mm) to 18650 length, if holder is just big enough for aaa's then likely you will need an extender for torch tube, if not, won't fit.


----------



## TheDoctor (19 Dec 2012)

Bugger.


----------



## Cubist (19 Dec 2012)

TheDoctor said:


> Bugger.


 
You can get an extension tube, a 18650 battery, charger and chinese to UK adpater from this deal on eBay.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/200715786...eName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2648

If you just need the extender, just choose "extension part in the check box." The "18650 battery charger set"option gives you the battery, charger and ring. 


I got mine last week to put 18650 in my Aldi Cree 5W. Works a treat.


----------



## TheDoctor (19 Dec 2012)

Oooh!!! Might have to invest once I'm back after Christmas...


----------

